# What is the national dish of Canada



## hipaware (May 13, 2013)

Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.


----------



## Mom (May 14, 2013)

hipaware said:


> Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.



It's poutine and beaver tails.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2013)

Poontang?


----------



## martybegan (May 14, 2013)

hipaware said:


> Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.



Kraft Dinner.


----------



## hipaware (May 14, 2013)

martybegan said:


> hipaware said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.
> ...



I was thinking Ketchup Chips might also be a Canadian national dish. It's hard to find those in the states.


----------



## Mom (May 14, 2013)

5% (and more) beer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2013)

Lard covered caca.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2013)

What a dish...


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> What a dish...



Is that all you got!














Hope not!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 14, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > What a dish...
> ...



I'll take it if he doesn't want any


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Wonder if it hurts when those things get ripped off?

ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT!


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 14, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Zoom zoom zoom!


----------



## Mr. H. (May 14, 2013)

Leaf those things alone!







Not.


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Answer, yep, it appeared it did hurt. But a good rub down helped!

God I am a Saint.


----------



## hortysir (May 14, 2013)

Shania Twain?


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 14, 2013)

Canadian Dish  





Guess girl Ashley Diana Morris on list of beautiful Canadians | Georgia Straight


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 14, 2013)

hortysir said:


> Shania Twain?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu17HNXfsTM]Shania Twain Man I Feel Like A Woman (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (May 14, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Canadian Dish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those can't be real, but who the Heck cares!!!


----------



## Vikrant (May 15, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> What a dish...



I cannot think of places more suitable than those for hoisting Canadian flags.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 15, 2013)

This thread taught me that I should look into dating Canadians.  Thank you thread.  I am a better person now


----------



## martybegan (May 15, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Dish
> ...



Better living through surgery.


----------



## ba1614 (May 17, 2013)

martybegan said:


> hipaware said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.
> ...



My wife's parents dress it up with some venison burger, fresh picked sorrel mushrooms, and onion. They go all out. lol It is tasty though


----------



## IanC (Jun 21, 2013)

martybegan said:


> hipaware said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Poutine? Or is it something else.
> ...



KD and beer. the bare neccesities, hahahahaha


----------

